# MOST of my May-July haul! *PIC HEAVY!*



## missah (Aug 8, 2011)

OMGSH. Today was one of the best days EVER! My LATE package just arrived! It was Stuck at San Lorenzo PO for 2 weeks! I finally got most of it><" I have another 2 boxes that need to be sent still though. The total for my haul is around... 2 Grand? I think. I didn't really calculate! I spent all of my savings on this makeup addiction so I'll need to start saving again!
  	Anyways, here are some pics! I'll be posting the names etc on my blog soon


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 8, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## missah (Aug 8, 2011)

ladydeex3 said:


> I'm glad that everything has arrived perfectly. ;D Awesome haul! Such a great variety and those MSFs are beauuutiful. <3 I'll definitely be checking your blog for the color/shades. If only I had the guts to spend all of my savings, lol. Do you use a parcel forwarding service, or do you have your makeup sent another way?


	I was just starting to get into Makeup so i needed heaps of variety! =D Ahuh! I'm so happy with them! I even got a brand new Stereo Rose=D
  	I was mostly just impulse spending at the beginning though. It was my chinese new years money saved, my weekly allowance and the Semi precious stuff was from my bf^^ it was quite scary, thinking about saving again.
	I had my very much loved friend send buy and send all my stuff^^ She managed to fit all that into one large box!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 8, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## missah (Aug 8, 2011)

ladydeex3 said:


> Oh yup, fair enough. :O Stereo Rose? I've only seen swatches on here and other blogs but I'm jealous as! Haha, that's awesome, I'm sure you're really pleased. ;D And thanks for answering, very lucky!  And all of it in one box!? I would've had a blast opening everything! <3
> Enjoy all of your makeup!  x


	Thankyou! I'm worried that it all won't fit in my makeup storage! I have another 2 boxes coming soon full of ELF and the new UD palette^^
  	It was absolute heaven!
  	I will^^


----------



## mousygiggles (Aug 8, 2011)

Fantastic haul!!!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice haul!! Is that Chanel Graphite I see? SO pretty!


----------



## manderz86 (Aug 8, 2011)

whoah! that is one awesome haul!


----------



## thezander (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! Lots of luxe and pretty stuff you hauled, I hope you love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and get a lot of use out of every single item down to the bottom/pan!


----------



## missah (Aug 8, 2011)

thezander said:


> Wow! Lots of luxe and pretty stuff you hauled, I hope you love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I already love every single item I got! Hopefully that won't happen too soon though!


----------



## heart (Aug 9, 2011)

Omg girl, your haul is amazing.  Look at all of that MAC & NARS.... and I can't wait to get my Tarte True Blood e/s palette in the mail.  *dies*


----------



## missah (Aug 9, 2011)

heart said:


> Omg girl, your haul is amazing.  Look at all of that MAC & NARS.... and I can't wait to get my Tarte True Blood e/s palette in the mail.  *dies*


	Thanks! But your haul is even more amazing! I'm a blog follower=D
  	You'll LOVE it! Its absolutely beautiful and the case is amazing! The promo pics did not do it justice at all!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that Across the Universe I see?!?


----------



## missah (Aug 10, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> Is that Across the Universe I see?!?


	Yes it is=D


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

Great haul.... lots of mac


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 19, 2011)

ohhh lovely !! I will be checking out your blog !!!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, Great haul, I've heard so many good things about the Urban Decay Naked palette!!


----------



## geeko (Aug 24, 2011)

Great haul ... sooo huge! I am envious!


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 25, 2011)

that's an amazing haul! :O


----------



## missah (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks^^


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 27, 2011)

WHAT A HAUL!!!! Enjoy all of your awesome goodies!!


----------



## xintricate (Aug 28, 2011)

that's what i call a haul! those eyeshadows look sooo gorgeous 
  	thanks for sharing!


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 29, 2011)

wow look at all those goodies! Thats amazing. How do u like your naked palette? I bet you use it loooads. It has all the prettiest and most wearable colours you would ever need. I love mine. 

  	x


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

beautiful haul!


----------

